# 30% Chance Better than rain



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Detroit forcast (NOAA) has posted chance of snow next week. Only 30-40% better than lots of rain and 0 chance.

Lets pray for lots of 2" snowfalls rather than one 18".
White gold is great.


----------



## T&M Snowplowing (Jan 4, 2007)

Weather for Thursday in Worcester, MA. is a cool 55 degrees! Where's the white stuff? We're getting real discouraged here in the Northeast! 

--------------------------------------
03, 2500HD Ext-Cab 
8 Foot HD Fisher MM2
Timbrens- 265 75 16


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Record December06 warmth in NH*

They said on the news tonight that this Dec was the warmest since 1928 or something, since they started keeping such records...It is going to be 20 degrees warmer than normal tomorrow.lol Guess I'll do dump runs!!!


----------

